
A Rationalist’s Mystical Moment - rosser
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/06/opinion/sunday/a-rationalists-mystical-moment.html?_r=0
======
transfire
Ever done ACID? It can induce a variety of perceptual anomalies (for lack of a
better term).

I once saw the world in flat 2D, as if every object were made of paper
cutouts. Then everything went plaid.

